# Mac Pro with OS X Server



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Do any of you guys have one of these servers? If so, how do you like it? I need something more powerful than the Mac book pro / retina display. The 8 gig memory is killing me when it comes to converting raw files or playing with photo file modifications. What has better performance? Mac systems or Window base systems? After dropping some change on this Retina technology, I have to say.. I'm disappointed and frustrated. 

What do you guys use?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Custom built PC, Win 7 64 bit. All my photo programs run in 64 bit also.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What video driver and how much memory do you push? I knew it.. the dang apples are not as nice as they say they are. Software is flawless. System, pitiful.. As always SG, your comments / feedback are always the best sir. Thank you.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

I have both. A MAC Book Pro with Retina as well as a pair of Windows 7 Pro & Ultimate 64 bit systems ( (Dell Intel I5 Latitude & HP TouchSmart all in one) systems. 

For expansion and upgrade versatility, the WINTEL platform is easiest. MAC Retina systems are great for compiled images but not the best for compiling complex renderings for graphics and or multi-media streaming. It's far cheaper to pick up a Windows 64bit mainboard with matching 64bit Operating System, and maximize the RAM on the mainboard as well as finding a 64 bit graphics card, with 4gb of memory (NVIDIA QUADRO FX 5800), it out performs anything from MAC right now.

Adding a MAC OS X server will run around 2700 bucks and barely get you into an 8GB RAM configuration. They max out at 32GB RAM and this extra memory will push the costs well up beyond a comparable WINTEL system for the same price.

If your PC saavy, you can shop parts and find a decent "whitebox" build that runs Windows 64 bit Operating Systems but I would be hard pressed, to lean on a Windows 8 offering. If you can find a Windows 7 64bit Ultimate OS, this will provide an excellent platform to build the box around. Drivers for Windows 8, are really not as clean as their older code base and much of the changes made to 8, sucked up more system resources to float a lot of the whistles and bells this newest OS offering of Microsoft.

The trick to best speeds on 64 bit systems, only run 64 bit code and if you must run 32 bit code, make sure it's not stacked at boot (drivers and system services). Edit your MSCONFIG file and double check SERVICES to ensure any 32 bit app is limited to run only when you want it to fire, meaning you will need to fire it up if and when you want to run a legacy app.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a nice detailed explanation worth it's weight in gold Puddle Pirate... That is exactly what I did on Saturday night. I visited the Micro Center off of 610 and San Filipe for a new system. They build one that is exactly what you explained above for $1,500 / 16 G Ram / 64 Bit / Windows 7 with an expansion to 32 bay, NVida liquid cooled graphix card with all of the expansion slots I need for upgrading. I set it up Sat. Evening, right out of the box and abused this thing in every way posible with the movies and Raw photos that would literally **** my Mac down with and she never missed a lick. A humming beauty that I wished I had invested in a year ago. 

I expected to dump 3k into it. I explained my issues with one of the staff there and he knew exactly what I was looking for that didn't break the bank per say. He could have really stuck it to me and he knew I had the money to dump on it. But, he treated me right with this system and I will say this.. He was dead on.

Great advice sir.. I love all of the photo's you have posted up. First class stuff. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Seeker said:


> What video driver and how much memory do you push? I knew it.. the dang apples are not as nice as they say they are. Software is flawless. System, pitiful.. As always SG, your comments / feedback are always the best sir. Thank you.


Sorry I just saw this,
16G memory expanding to 32G shortly. Did the Bios update last night, ordering memory today

2X This vid card with crossfire.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161406

I did the complete system build. Ordered all from Newegg.

BTW, System Mechanic is the best thing to have installed, low cost per year and will save you a bunch of headaches later. All in one tools will clean your system and keep it preforming great. Well worth it to me


----------

